# Low Emission Zone  - detailed map needed



## Wind Dancer (May 9, 2013)

I'm off tomorrow to a funeral that is on the edge of the LEZ.  I need to check what is inside and outside the zone so I can take my motorhome, or find if there is somewhere to park it nearby.
I've spent ages on the web, but none of the maps I found had enough detail for me to figure it out.   

PS - It's near Pinner that I'm going.


----------



## mark61 (May 9, 2013)

This should be detailed enough.

Roads live travel news | Transport for London


----------



## stonedaddy (May 10, 2013)

*Shock*

Goodness the M25 just goes into it in parts that's bad news if you did not know. That must be just to make money. For what it is they could have made it all inside the M25 to save confusion. grrrrrrr ..
.... Tom ....


----------



## Sparks (May 10, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## mark61 (May 10, 2013)

stonedaddy said:


> Goodness the M25 just goes into it in parts that's bad news if you did not know. That must be just to make money. For what it is they could have made it all inside the M25 to save confusion. grrrrrrr ..
> .... Tom ....



If you zoom in on map it shows corridor on M25.


----------



## Harmergeddon (May 10, 2013)

Do the planes landing at heathrow have to be compliant?


----------



## eugeniousnat (May 10, 2013)

*Omg*

Thanks for this thread... just checked and my Vito van is non compliant...
£100 per day!!!!

That is crazy

E


----------



## Covey (May 10, 2013)

I was looking at secure storage hear Heathrow, and discovered that the £100pd "fine" applies to a vehicle in storage because the cameras (it's all done by cameras like the Congestion Zone) clock you in when you enter the zone and clock you out when you leave the LEZ. If you spent 30 days parked in your driveway (ie: off the road) or in storage, the system still bills you £100 x 30 which is a nice little earner for the government.

Quite why they included motor homes but excluded cars is beyond me!


----------



## Harmergeddon (May 10, 2013)

eugeniousnat said:


> Thanks for this thread... just checked and my Vito van is non compliant...
> £100 per day!!!!
> 
> That is crazy
> ...



How heavy is the vito? If it is below 2.5 tonnes and it is registered as a motorhome it will be exempt i believe.


----------



## jamesuk (May 10, 2013)

This is not correct. I live inside the LEZ... have to pay to bring the van to my house but once here (as long as i dont drive it) its not charged.
I can even leave it on the street (I don't) if i want to... as long as i dont run it.

Have to pay to leave again though!

Its ok for me as i dont use every day and have another rural house that i can leave it... it almost never comes to London.


----------



## Bray Wanderer (May 10, 2013)

*Being towed in the LEZ*

If your non-compliant 'van is being towed without the engine running, are you still liable for the £100 charge?


----------



## johnmac185 (May 10, 2013)

Bray Wanderer said:


> If your non-compliant 'van is being towed without the engine running, are you still liable for the £100 charge?



thats a no,,your not giving out any emissions if your being towed,,in any case the towing vehicle should be showing his number on the back of your vehicle...


----------



## El Veterano (May 11, 2013)

Virtually anywhere inside M25 is LEZ. You can go in once and you will get what amounts to a warning letter. There are no warning signs to state that you will be fined, only that you are entering LEZ.  The problem is if you don't know the history of your van, and it has already had one warning letter from a previous owner, and you take it in again, then you are nicked I'm afraid. And I think the fines can be as much as £1500 depending on the vehicle weight. Don't go there is my advice. Yet another good reason to stay well clear of London


----------



## novice1968 (May 11, 2013)

*Lez map*



Wind Dancer said:


> I'm off tomorrow to a funeral that is on the edge of the LEZ.  I need to check what is inside and outside the zone so I can take my motorhome, or find if there is somewhere to park it nearby.
> I've spent ages on the web, but none of the maps I found had enough detail for me to figure it out.
> 
> PS - It's near Pinner that I'm going.



http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/roadusers/lez/LEZ/Low-Emission-Zone-map.pdf


----------



## mumumum4 (May 11, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2013)

I'd be most surprised if you were diverted through an area covered by the LEZ. Good question though. What about all the lorries that may find themselves on a weight restricted road?


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2013)

From TFL 

"Diverted into the Low Emission Zone - If you are diverted into the Low Emission Zone due to an
incident, accident or road works, you should either follow the diversion route or leave as soon as
possible. When making a Representation please give as many details as possible including the date,
time and location of the diversion; details of the incident that may relate for instance an accident on
the M25 and if you spoke with a police officer. We will check our records to confirm if there was a
diversion. If, however, you enter the Low Emission Zone just to avoid traffic or got lost then these
are not valid grounds for Representation"


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2013)

Not right though. I'm diverted by authorities off of a road I'm legal on, then all of a sudden it's my responsibility to show times, dates etc, what next, flag down a cooper and get a written note, lol  :lol-049:


----------



## mumumum4 (May 11, 2013)

mark61 said:


> From TFL
> 
> "Diverted into the Low Emission Zone - If you are diverted into the Low Emission Zone due to an
> incident, accident or road works, you should either follow the diversion route or leave as soon as
> ...



Thanks for that. Not ideal, but at least I'll know what to do if this should happen. It's not easy to get lost on the M25 itself I wouldn't think, unless you get off at the wrong junction, and the M20 is pretty well signposted.  As for too much traffic, I'm picking up hubby and kids at 10.30pm from Luton Airport, so traffic shouldn't be too heavy.

Alison


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 11, 2013)

There's always one......................


----------



## Harmergeddon (May 13, 2013)

mark61 said:


> Not right though. I'm diverted by authorities off of a road I'm legal on, then all of a sudden it's my responsibility to show times, dates etc, what next, flag down a cooper and get a written note, lol  :lol-049:



Absolutely, if you get diverted by a policeman into the lez you are supposed to take his badge number.


----------

